# Where to buy a Dwarf Puffer / Pea puffer



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

big als north york has a sale this week but they only have one species. i plan to set up a puffer planted tank and i will be able to hold 3 or 4 of them. i want to get different types of puffers but i dont see them around too often. what other stores would sell some different types of FW puffers. even a different colour/pattern would be fine

sorry wrong section please delete


----------

